# O'Malley the Snuggle Bug



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*Thought I would share a few photos of O'Malley snuggling on the couch with me this morning. I don't think I've ever taken good photos of him snuggling before. I'm not sure people believe me when I say he's a total snuggler. So here's proof!*


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

With massages like that, can you blame him???  I'd snuggle too!!   

Where's Flapper? Doesn't he snuggle? Or does O'Malley take up all the room??? 

HOW CUTE!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Tif, precious picture. Who would think a duck would snuggle like that? I have never been around ducks so I didn't know their personalities until I joined the forum and "met" some of Terry's and then your wonderful gang. O'Malley is really handsome.


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

You know, Flapper doesn't snuggle as much. He will let me hold him and he gives hugs, but when he comes in the house to sit on the couch, he wants HIS space on HIS blanket. He likes a buffer zone around him. When O'Malley sits on the couch he has to be on my lap or all over me.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

mrflapper said:


> You know, Flapper doesn't snuggle as much. He will let me hold him and he gives hugs, but when he comes in the house to sit on the couch, he wants HIS space on HIS blanket. He likes a buffer zone around him. When O'Malley sits on the couch he has to be on my lap or all over me.



Well, one can't say that Flapper doesn't know what he WANTS!  Definitely a strong-minded duck!

Hey, then, O'Malley gets all the goodies! Flapper doesn't know what he's missin', eh??  

You da BIRD, O'Malley!


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Gorgeous pics of O'Malley snuggling! There's nothing better than a birdie to snuggle with on the sofa!

Lindi


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

That sure makes me envious! That is so adorable.

Feather


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ohhh .. O'Malley! You are such a wonderful duck! I miss my Mr. Nibbles so much!

Thank you, Tiff, for those wonderful photos!

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh my, that is just too cute. I never saw a duck snuggle up like this. What a darling.
Thanks for sharing.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Not to steal any of O'Malley's or Flapper's thunder .. ducks can be very, very precious .. this photo just about tore my heart out when I saw it .. http://www.rims.net/ReneeMartin/target6.html

Princess Grace was one of my rescues that Connie came along to give a forever home. Renee Martin happened to be here right then and got the photo. Gracie is so very tame, friendly, and loving ..

I've since had a Christmas card from Gracie, a letter that she dictated to her Mom and enclosed, and a lovely little Beanie Baby to remind me of her.

If you think pigeons are huggable .. you ain't lived until you've hugged a duck or a goose!  

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

That is one cute picture, Terry!

Yes, I, too, like to HUG bigger birds...maybe that's why I'm so attracted to the Giant Runts. Now, there's a pij to HUG!

Squeaks tolerates my hugging and tends to be a "wiggle" pij. Luckily, I can sometimes catch him "in the mood" and get my huggies in...  

Ducks would be great but I couldn't have one in my small apartment.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh...to cuddle with such a cuddly duck, O'Malley...must be sheer heaven.  

Ducks must have different personalities and interests as pigeons do. So "the one and only" Mr. Flapper has different wants and needs...but he looks as huggible and cuddly as O'Malley.

Thanks for sharing the pics, Tiff.



Terry,

That pic is too precious...words can't describe...


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Tiff,

Wow, you're right, O'Malley looks like a total snuggle bug in those pictures....so adorable!

Terry, that is such a touching picture of Princess Grace meeting her new mom for the first time.....I bet you teared up when you received your Christmas card and gift from Gracie.....I did, and it didn't even happen to me! LOL

Thanks to both of you for sharing these adorable and touching pictures.

Linda


----------



## mrflapper (Apr 12, 2006)

*Princess Grace*



TAWhatley said:


> Princess Grace was one of my rescues that Connie came along to give a forever home.


Adorable. Pekins make such great models too.  Great photo, very sweet.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Princess Grace is such a real princess, Terry. What a lovely lady duck.
I had the pleasure to hug and love a duck for a few months, will never forget, they are the greatest.

Reti


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Many years ago, I have a pair of white geese(Emdens?), a pair of lovely ladies. I would go outside, sit on the ground with them. Would have a goose to either side of me, cuddled right up close. The girls would twine their necks around my neck, talk very softly to me, were never pinchy or grabby. When I'd leave for work in the afternoon, they would chase my car out the driveway, and down the road (just a little single lane dirt road back then) flapping their wings and crying so pitifully. I would return home atound 11;30 at night, and those girls would leave the safety of their barn to escort their mama to the front door, then return to their barn. I never had problems with predators, the ducks and geese shared housing with a sweet little horse who protected them like they were her kids. Many a stray dog felt Shadow's teeth or heels if they made the mistake of chasing a duck or goose.
Daryl


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Daryl, what lovely ladies you had there. I love your story.

Reti


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

O'Malley is my mom's favorite, as we had a duck named Olley when I was little, who lived in the bathtub. He was the only one who hatched and his parents didn't take to him so in he came.  He lived in the house for a long time until he joined the rest of the ducks outside when he was older, and after that he still enjoyed coming in for snacks or sitting on the couch. Another year we had a bunch of ducklings hatch that imprinted on our German Shepherd...... now that was an interesting time!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Trees Gray said:


> Oh...to cuddle with such a cuddly duck, O'Malley...must be sheer heaven....


My sentiments, exactly. O'Malley certainly seems to be enjoying his one on one time. Muscovies have such beautiful faces!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> Muscovies have such beautiful faces!!!


Bless you, Terri for thinking this way! Muscovies usually strike people as being very bizarre looking birds. Some of the girls are truly exquisite but most of they boys have faces that only a mother could love  

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Mmmm, reminds me of those sayings:

"Looks aren't everything!" and "So ugly he/she is cute!"

Personally, I LIKE that ducky look! They ARE different...


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Very adorable pics, Tif, O'Malley is just in seventh heaven there all snuggled up, the look in his eyes is just about close to experiencing Nirvana, me thinks. I brought a rescue in to a group that rescues from their own home, and they were sharing the couch w/a deer. Not to mention the squirrel that loved landing on 'heads' in the room. 

Great story Daryl, they must have been quite a joy to have around.

fp


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Daryl,

I loved your story about the white geese.

It's so touching that they were so attached to you.

Merry Christmas!
Linda


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Can just "see" those geese with you, Daryl! I am not surprised!

Your story is just great!


----------

